# Outdoor Wood Boilers



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So Indiana has an ordinance in place against the old style wood boilers, however the new style gasification boilers are allowed, your also exempt if you build your own. The first one I built will be 14 years old for the next heating season and I need to replace it as it has some issues and if it should fail I certainly don't want to buy a winters worth of nat gas.

Not sure I actually have time in the next 9-10 months or so to actually build another one so was considering buying one.

I was looking at a Central Boiler E classic 3200 with the gas option for automatic lighting of the fire with nat gas, however a google search has turned up a common opinion that they are junk and that Central Boilers customer service and backing up of their warranty has gone totally to hell in a handbag.

Looked at several other brands that was common around here but none offer gasification or offer it in a size too small for my needs. Others are out there but most I've never heard of or seen before.

Anybody using a gasification wood boiler and what are your thoughts on it?

Given enough time I could probably build a gasifier from information gleaned from the net as that's how it started out when I built a corn boiler, more or less. But to be perfectly honest from what I've read on the manufacturers websites it sounds like the gasifiers are a pain in the a** in one way or another. From only being able to burn very dry wood, to having to be filled 3-4 times a day, electronic controls or sensors routinely failing, etc.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't know about gasification but the (Taylor)is very popular around here and they have a gas burner option


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The gasifiers can be pretty good, I've got an indoor one but I tell you, if I was to buy a boiler now I would just bite the bullet and pay for a new or used Garn.

Made in the US, dead simple to operate, built in storage, clean burning, just a little pricy.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Interested in current info on outdoor wood boilers too. We put in a Central Boiler in 2000 and were pleased with it. Had some issues with the lifetime warranty on the door but that isn't important in this discussion. Sold the farm in 2009 and considered moving the stove but really didn't have the time or energy to do so -- kinda wish we had because that unit looked better than what they're offering now. Have a hay customer that put in Central Boiler a couple of years ago and have had major problems -- dealer put in heaters for closed system that disintegrated; company and dealer should have known better. Anyway, when this years "tobacco and livestock barns into hay barns" project is finished, maybe just maybe, our house will get the re-do attention. Want to do radiant floor heat --had baseboard heaters in other house plus a heat exchanger/fan for extra boost when needed. We built the domestic hot water thing for the water heater, not sure what we'll do this time.

We're already sold on using the outdoor wood furnace system, just needing which companies are offering the best stove and ongoing service. The Taylor system was used most around here when we got the Central Boiler but at that time it had some features that we liked better. Had looked at the Hardys (and about every brand out there). They are a major investment financially and once you go with one you're kinda stuck with it for years so really want something that we'll be pleased with.

Shelia


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

RockyHill said:


> Interested in current info on outdoor wood boilers too. We put in a Central Boiler in 2000 and were pleased with it. Had some issues with the lifetime warranty on the door but that isn't important in this discussion. Sold the farm in 2009 and considered moving the stove but really didn't have the time or energy to do so -- kinda wish we had because that unit looked better than what they're offering now. Have a hay customer that put in Central Boiler a couple of years ago and have had major problems -- dealer put in heaters for closed system that disintegrated; company and dealer should have known better.
> 
> Shelia


That's my issue, I didn't have access to a cast iron door when I built mine so built a double pass air cooled door which actually works too well. Door stays cool enough condensation is a issue with the door and the flange.

I have a friend that had a Central boiler for 5 or 6 years before I built mine which makes his 20 years old and it's still going strong, I have a feeling that Central Boiler cheapened their stuff up considerably.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> The gasifiers can be pretty good, I've got an indoor one but I tell you, if I was to buy a boiler now I would just bite the bullet and pay for a new or used Garn.
> 
> Made in the US, dead simple to operate, built in storage, clean burning, just a little pricy.


Here's some of the best videos I've seen on the Garn, this guy has one heck of a setup. He must have a fortune tied up in it.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DaveXPAC/videos


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

What's your wood situation like out there?

Just had a client put in an indoor pellet boiler. Its Austrian and imported by Tarm. Really impressive unit. If I wasn't surrounded by trees I'd be leaning towards pellets.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Anybody have first (or second, maybe third) hand info about the Garn?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Looked at the Garn website. Not what we need; don't want to build a room onto the house for it and don't have a 'heated room' in any of our other buildings. Want it to have a place of its own.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They sell outdoor Garn's too, just not clear on their site. Seen a few set on pads, some in containers too with just the unit insulated just happens most folks like to have some wood storage nearby.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I looked at Garn as well, not impressed with the theory of letting the fire go out, then restarting when you need more heat.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Agree about the letting fire go out/restart. We're off to ourselves so smoke isn't a major concern; have abundant supply of wood (can't give the stuff away) and we burned a lot of lower quality stuff to keep our wooded areas cleaned up so stingy use of wood isn't a benefit for us. The Garn looks more suited to the 'city' folks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One I was looking at from Central Boiler was almost 16K, bet I can built one like this for A LOT less.

Can't see the pictures unless you're a member of the site. Turns out the guy that built it lives just a few counties away from me, road trip perhaps.

http://outdoorwoodfurnaceinfo.com/forum/index.php?topic=642.0


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Anybody familiar with Empyre OWBs? I've got a dealer about a mile from me! I have a 14 year old Central that may need replacing sooner or later!

Seems to me that the new "Gasifiers" are a trade off (regulations aside), Twice the heat output efficiency, but twice as finicky about fuel, loading, etc.

Any feedback, experience, opinions, etc appreciated!

Dave


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I looked at the Empyre as well, I want to say for a little bit Farmtek even sold em, or maybe they handled Royal?

If I was to buy one I'd seriously consider Portage and Main, seems they been doing this longer than any of the other OWB companies out there.

http://www.portageandmainboilers.com/# I'd probably go with the 350 model and finally get my shop hooked to the OWB so I don't have to solely rely on the waste oil burner for heat.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

17*F out there as we speak! :huh: I just went out and threw a few more sticks in!  I'll stuff it full before retiring for the night!   

PS: these are old pictures, and do not necessarily represent today's conditions!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Anybody familiar with Empyre OWBs? I've got a dealer about a mile from me! I have a 14 year old Central that may need replacing sooner or later!
> 
> Seems to me that the new "Gasifiers" are a trade off (regulations aside), Twice the heat output efficiency, but twice as finicky about fuel, loading, etc.
> 
> ...


The more I read though I think a gasifier is definitely the way to go. Not that finicky about wood, cut a year ahead of time so it's dry. Should be burning fairly dry wood even in a non gasifier to cut down on condensation build up.


----------

